# Please help with farm name!?!



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

This year I need to decide on a farm name. I am so uncreative with things like this and would so enjoy help with it!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What are you raising? 
What are your goals/dreams for your farm? 
Do you live in or near a unique spot?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..give us some ideas of where to start...


what is the main goal of your farm
do you want a family name? or the road you live on? give us as much info on you and your farm and lets see what this very awesome group can come up with...


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't want it based too solely on where I'm located because I'm 18 and live with my parents but would love to take the farm name with me after college when I move


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok then, what about your dreams, breed of goats? Are they dairy or meat?
The more info the better, we all would love to help.


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Barn Babies farm 
Happy Nanny Farm
Little mountain farm (If you are planning to live in the mountains)
Twitch Acres


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

I love all dairy goat breeds. Since I'm young I would love to experiment with all the breeds and see which ones work best with me. I'm loving LaMancha and mini LaMancha s. I LOVE flowers and would love a name that goes with flowers.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

What is your name? You could put your name, then the breed (example: Nellie's Nubians). ;-)


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Or, another example, Nellie's Nubian Farm. Something that sort of goes together. ;-)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bluebonnet Beauties... ( since you dont know what breed you will have..)

Buttercup Hill (or desert, mountain, ?) ( insert goat breed)


----------



## laurenlewis24 (Jul 2, 2013)

My name is Lauren and I have many L nicknames so it would work with Lamanchas but 2 reasons I don't really like that idea. 1 is what if I get a different breed and 2 I don't like the sound of Laurens LaMancha s Effie....using my doe Effie for example. I need something that sounds good on registration papers. Not just a farm name


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Mine is Anderson ranch. I picked it because it was my maiden name....I hate my last name now (Wolford  ) my family busted their butt for what we have and anderson is a easy name to remember. 
I didn't have it as anderson ranch boers that way I could also if ever I got a web page also use it for other things such as my angus cattle. 
Now my brother he picked rosedale for his name for his angus. His reason was because smack dab in the middle of our place was the rosedale stage stop. 
Just some ideas and reasons behind the names. I would pick something that's easy to remember. I was debating on Golden kids as my name (I live is Coarsegold) but anderson had more meaning to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How about 
Milking Miss Daisy 
Milking Daisies
Cup Of Daisy


----------



## chuckles (Aug 7, 2014)

laurenlewis24 said:


> I LOVE flowers and would love a name that goes with flowers.


Are there any particular flowers that you like as opposed to others? I'm wondering about something like

Daffodil Dairy
Wildflower Haven
Narcissus Nannies


----------



## GarnetHillDairyGoats (Aug 1, 2014)

Marigold Meadows

Rose Ranch

Azalea Acres


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Daffodil Dairy is really nice


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

How about using Laurel in the name? It's similar to your first name, and is a flower.

Another idea I liked is just using a few letters, it looks good and leaves more room for the goat's name. My Dad's herd name is GBW, his mom's initials. For example: GBW Va Va Voom... or GBW Something Amazing.

I really do like the sound of Rosedale and Coarsegold, so maybe just look at a map and pick out cool sounding names of cities? 

I'm sure you'll find a really good herdname


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

ADGA's purged herd name list: https://www.adga.org/pages_adga/purged_herdnames.php

A few that caught my eye from the list:
LAUREL HAVEN
LAURELEDGE
LYNSWISS
A MILLION BUCKS 
ACAPPELLA
ACRESWILD
ALWAYS DREAMING
BIRDHAVEN FARM
BLACK ONYX
BLACK ROSE
BRAMBLE HILL
SHATTERED
CHATTERBOX
CHEROKEE-ROSE
COMIN'HOME
COMIN' UP ROSES
CRIMSON-SKIES
CRIPPLE-CREEK
CROSSFIRE
CROSSHAIR-RANCH
CYCLONE LANES

And I only looked at a few pages!


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

Lauren's Little Ones
Lauren's Lilies (Larkspur) 
New Beginnings (since you are just starting out)
Gladiola Goats
Freesia Farms

Do you have a favorite bible character, a relative you would want to memorialize, an acronym you can come up with ( Ours is S.O.I.F.A.B. Farm, Step out in faith and believe)
All our goats have gemstone names so we could of used something like "Goat Gems" "Janis's Jewels".
Our dogs all have patriotic names so we could use "Patriotic Pastures", "American Angels" "Freedom Farms"
I'm sure you will think of something and it will be great


----------

